# Dokumente und Einstellungen in Vista?



## headghot (7. Juni 2008)

Nabend alelr Seits.
Ich hab Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit.
Bei vielen Spielen wie z.B. Schlacht um Mittelerde, CnC und The Movies werden manche Dateien oder Ordner, in die man Mods oder Maps einbauen kann, in Dokumente und Einstellungen kopiert (Bei XP auf jeden fall).
Da es diesen Ordner ja unter Vista nicht mehr gibt sondern neu als Benutzerordner auftaucht frag ich mich wo diese Dateien dann hinwandern, weil ich sie im Benutzerordner nirgends finden kann.
Oder gibt es ne Möglichkeit den Dok u E - Ordner auch unter Vista zu erstellen, sodass das Spiel diese speziellen Dateien dahin kopiert?


Ich hoffe ich hab mein Problem verständlich ausgedrückt..

Viele Grüße Headghot


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Juni 2008)

Was unter eigene Dateien war ist im Ordner Dokumente zu finden.
Generell wurde unter Vista zwar eine andere Ordner Struktur verwendet, aber es exestieren die alten Ordnerstrukturen als Links. zB Anwendungsdaten, Lokale Einstellungen etc....
Sprich man findet eigentlich immer noch alles wo es vorher war, einfach nur den Links folgen.


----------



## headghot (7. Juni 2008)

Ahh das is schon ma gut  danke

Jetzt steht hier folgendes:

   Die Datei unlocking.ini findet ihr unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\username\Anwendungsdaten\Lionhead Studios\The Movies


ich hab also unter Dokumente/The Movies geguckt   und da sind nur ordner und unter suche findet sich keine unlocking.ini


----------



## Flex (7. Juni 2008)

Schau mal unter C:\Users nach, ob du da etwas findest.


----------



## headghot (7. Juni 2008)

Hab ich schon gemacht.. 0 ergebnisse


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Juni 2008)

Hast du das Spiel auch schonmal gestartet?
Die hälfte der Spiele legen ihre Verzeichnisse in den Dokumenten erst an wenn man sie zum ersten mal startet.


----------



## headghot (7. Juni 2008)

Jo hab schon alles gestartet was ging... 
(Leider)


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde zB. meine CNC Ordner unter
C:\Users\Benutzername\Anwendungsdaten\Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars


----------



## headghot (7. Juni 2008)

hmm naja    ich tu mich nochma drann und probier im spiel alles aus  und guck ma was passiert       aber trotzdem  VIELEN DANK AN ALLE

Gruß von David


----------

